# Giving water in a trailer with no escape door



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi,

I am moving with my family this summer and will be trailering our two horses for approximately 11 hours. We have a 3 horse slant load with no escape door. I am already worrying how I will be able to give water to the horses. My horses are not the best at trailering so unloading is not an option, I do not want to risk it. So...how on earth do you (if its possible) give water to horses without an escape door?

Thank You!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I would suggest you work on trailering and get them near perfect with loading/unloading.
Not only will you not be able to safely give them water, you'll have them stuck in one spot for 11 hours continuously. I would -never- haul a horse more than 4 hours tops without unloading them and atleast letting them walk around a little somewhere.

In my opinion, there is no way to safely water them in a slant load (because I know that my BO would never even try to water in her 4-horse slant. There's no safe way without taking them all out aside from the first horse, in which you would have to openthe divider up anyway.
So, I suggest you start working with them now on it until they're great at it and have no problems. On any trip, something can happen that involves taking the horses out of the trailer. Lucky (my lease horse) actually fell and went down in the trailer just going down the driveway to the show a few weeks ago. BO was basically throwing the leads to me to get the other horses off to get to Lucky and get her up because she was in the first stall of the slant load. Thankfully we were on a back road and traffic spooks weren't an issue (even though all the horses are fine with traffic, but it could've been a lot worse than it was if any of the horses had an issue with unloading. The other horses had a bit of trouble going back on (because I'm sure they realised how stressed Lucky was), but I'm sure you can imagine how bad it would've been had the other horses not wanted to unload and If Lucky wouldn't have calmly waited until help got to her. I wouldn't risk it, and definitely suggest that you get them loading/unloading with no issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

There are waterproof, canvas corner feeders for slant load trailers. I've had some (rotted out and not replaced) and would put water and hay in them for longer trips. I always unload my horses, tie them up, refresh their feeders (don't want to let the feed ferment) then reload them. 

Another way to get water into a slant is to use an RV 12V water pump. Then you just have to run a hose in your trailers window to get water in there.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, 11 hours in a trailer. Seems like a too-long haul to me too. Even if you look at just that someone needs to drive for that long -- even trading off drivers -- that's a heck of a long day. Those horses need a break. I would break that into two days if I could at all -- or if you wanted to do it with trading off drivers: haul for 4, break for 1/2, haul for 4, break for an hour and haul for 3 to the end. That means taking the horses out in between for 1 -1/2 hours total. So the stops will be longer than that. An 11 hour drive will now be something closer to 13 1/2 hours.

I hauled my friends horse for 6 hours without a break, except a water break without unloading (10 minutes maybe). I wanted to stop to walk the horse in between but my friend insisted on carrying on. When we arrived her mare was tucked up and my friend was worried about her. I didn't have the heart to say I told you so. Thankfully, nothing came of it, but it was tough on this very experienced, easy-loading mare.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I would also unload to give horses a rest at the very least once with a long break. If you do not unload though,I would take breaks often just to give a break from moving. I would take the first divider out and haul the first horse in the front two stalls, and the second horse in the last stall. there is much more room in the last stall. This configuration will give both horses extra wiggle room. I have watered horses through the windows with buckets offering H2O at every stop. A ladder helps.


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi all-

thanks for the replies. Of course I plan on working with them at getting them good at loading and unloading. 11 hours is just an estimation. It takes 8 hours with the trailer with no horses. So I added in breaks to let their legs rest. My moms horse is blind in one eye and extremely spooky in new situations- so it would be too risky to unload him in an unfamiliar spot. The trailer is a "big horse" trailer and if I took out the second second divider there is a lot of room. It is still an option to have them professionally hauled I am just trying to weigh out both my options. 

Thank You.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Unloading does not give horses a rest. Not sure where this is coming from. Way less stress to leave them in the trailer than to unload and load in some strange area next to a highway.
Leave the horses in the trailer, tie the buckets, maybe those soft rubber, black recycled ones, in the trailer ahead of time, then figure out how to get a hose in the window, surely you have some windows or something. Lots of small battery operated pumps. or even a hose and a funnel, and several 2 litter soda bottles of water.
For an 11 hour drive, figure on a pit stop every three, leave the horses loaded, just park in the shade, open up some ventilation and give them some wet hay and water. and let them chill for a half hour.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

joe4d is right I would not unload if something happens you could be in for big trouble I would put water pail in the corner and fill them 1/2 way I have see this done ,I own a straight load, hope this helps


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

Joe4d said:


> Unloading does not give horses a rest. Not sure where this is coming from. Way less stress to leave them in the trailer than to unload and load in some strange area next to a highway.
> Leave the horses in the trailer, tie the buckets, maybe those soft rubber, black recycled ones, in the trailer ahead of time, then figure out how to get a hose in the window, surely you have some windows or something. Lots of small battery operated pumps. or even a hose and a funnel, and several 2 litter soda bottles of water.
> For an 11 hour drive, figure on a pit stop every three, leave the horses loaded, just park in the shade, open up some ventilation and give them some wet hay and water. and let them chill for a half hour.


Thanks for the great suggestions! There are tie rings on the outside of the trailer next to the drop down windows so I should be able to tie up a water bucket with a rope. I also thought of using those "over the fence" feeders to fill with water. I agree, I think that giving the horses time to rest their legs parked in the shade would be less stressful than unloading in an unfamiliar place (especially for our 1/2 blind guy). I do not want to risk my horses getting loose so close to a highway. My number one concern is getting my horses to their new home safe and sound. I plan on purchasing the "Trailer Eyes" webcam so I can know how they are doing at all times.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i have hauled horses 11 hours or more many times, please do not take them out of the trailer unless they are GREAT at loading and at a barn ! i would try to get buckets in when you stop to let them rest assuming you have windows] or soak their hay. i try to stop every 3-4hrs to give them at least a 30min rest.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Iseul said:


> In my opinion, there is no way to safely water them in a slant load


Drop down windows.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

umm yeh I sorta just lower the window and hand them a bucket.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Find a horse camp in a state/national park about midway. You'll be safe unloading there to water. You might even find a corral to use. It's worth it even if you end up paying an overnight fee.
UNLESS your horses are veterans I wouldn't try watering them in a trailer, period. I have an escape door in my slant load but that's NOT why I can water at a gas/other stop with them. *It's purely bc of training.* I stall my horses during the winter and clean around them moving them whenever necesary in their stalls, every day. They are ALL used to this and not threatened with me in such close quarters as in their trailer.
I water my big 5yo gelding in front bc I've taken out one partition to give me a double-stall, so to speak. Next, I water my 13yo mare, who is in the middle and totally trustworthy. Lastly, I use her stall to water my other 5yo gelding but that's bc it's easier and safer than bringing the water forward from his rear.
ALSO, I water with a collapsible canvas bucket, which is MUCH easier to use than something solid.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Getting my horses to AZ was one of the most stressful things about the move. We did a couple of rest stops, they didn't want any water. The mare did make a mess where she was standing, but the gelding waited to get here to pee & he didn't poop much either. As soon as he was unlaoded though, he got busy w/it. They had to be together in one pen for a few days & they were so good. Now they are doing great, have both been out for a ride & next is getting their shelters up. I think having them shipped by a reputatable company is worth looking into, but they should be pretty good loaders-might make it easier-imo.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Corporal said:


> UNLESS your horses are veterans I wouldn't try watering them in a trailer, period. I have an escape door in my slant load but that's NOT why I can water at a gas/other stop with them. *It's purely bc of training.*


I'm gonna guess if a horse is thirsty - they will drink. Training has little to do with it.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, if they are thirsty they WILL drink. If you don't train your horse he will rush to the water and can knock you out of the way in very close quarters. I am their caretaker. If I get hurt, while on the road, nobody gets watered. Period.
They get good at trailering manners by trailering short trips. My regular trip to the farrier is about one hour. I DEMAND perfect manners, and I'll take as long as it takes to wrap, load, hook to a tie, unload, unwrap, etc. Sometimes the only time a horse travels in a trailer is when you move.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I used to offer water and never had a horse that would drink it. Now I just get on the road and get were I am going. I make sure they have had plenty of hay and fresh water before the trip and do not offer hay on the road until I stop for the night to avoid them being thirsty and not drinking.11 hours is really not a big deal. I would stop and rest a half hour or so mid trip.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

If they smell water and are thirsty, I doubt they will have issues with it being put through the drop window. Sometimes we humans over stress and the horses sense it.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> Unloading does not give horses a rest. Not sure where this is coming from. Way less stress to leave them in the trailer than to unload and load in some strange area next to a highway.
> Leave the horses in the trailer, tie the buckets, maybe those soft rubber, black recycled ones, in the trailer ahead of time, then figure out how to get a hose in the window, surely you have some windows or something. Lots of small battery operated pumps. or even a hose and a funnel, and several 2 litter soda bottles of water.
> For an 11 hour drive, figure on a pit stop every three, leave the horses loaded, just park in the shade, open up some ventilation and give them some wet hay and water. and let them chill for a half hour.



Agreed! Could not have said it better myself.

Unloading and reloading will only stress these horses out, no matter how much they are use to being hauled, and seeing as you already have issues with trailering it would only lead to trouble.


----------

